# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  ما معنى فقه الواقع؟

## عبدالله السني

السؤال:
هذا سؤال ربما ورد كثيرا يبدو أن الحاجة إلى الجواب عنه ملحة يقول: ما معنى فقه الواقع؟ ونرجوا أن تعرّج على تعريف بعض العلوم التي يستدل بها أصحابها على أهل الدليل من الكتاب والسنة.
الجواب:
نكتفي بالفقرة الأولى وهي قوله (ما معنى فقه الواقع؟) 
أولا: التركيبة (فقه الواقع) مركبة من كلمتين (فقه) و(الواقع)، وكل كلمة من هاتين الكلمتين كانت مستعملة عند السلف الصالح رضي الله عنهم، فكانوا يستعملون كلمة (فقه)، وكانوا يستعملون كلمة (الواقع)، ومع ذلك فهم لم يجعلوا الواقع عندهم هو الواقع المراد عند هذه الإضافة. 
والواقع: هو ما يقع من الأحداث والأمور في الناس. 
السلف لم يركبوا هذا التركيب مع وجود الكلمتين عندهم، فلم يضيفوا (الفقه) إلى (الواقع)، فلم يقولوا (فقه واقع).
قالوا: فقه الكتاب، فقه السنة، ونحو ذلك، الفقه الأكبر؛ يعني العقيدة، أما فقه الواقع فلم يرد عندهم.
فكان بهذا مع عدم تسمية معرفة الواقع بفقه الواقع، مع أن العلماء أعرضوا عنه أربعة عشر قرنا، كان هذا دليلا على أن هذه التسمية محدثة «وكل محدثة بدعة»؛ لأنها متصلة بالشريعة، ولا يخفى على كل واحد منكم أن فقه الواقع عند من يسميه بذلك له مساس بالأحكام الشرعية. 
فتبين من هذا أن تركيبة الكلمتين لم ترد عند السلف مع وجود كل واحدة من الكلمتين عندهم.
ما الذي كان عند السلف؟ وما الذي كان عند أهل العلم؟ 
كان عندهم أن المفتي والحاكم لا يفتي ولا يحكم في المسائل الشرعية إلا بعد أن يعرف واقعَ المسألة المسؤول عنها، فإذا سُئل عن شيء لا يجوز له أن يفتي أو يحكم بدون أن يتصورها، ولهذا جاء في بعض مسائل كتاب التوحيد أن إمام الدعوة رحمه الله تعالى قال: وفيها فهم الصحابة للواقع. يعني بذلك فهمه لواقع الناس وما يسألون عنه، لا يُسأل عن مسألة وهو لا يعرف ما يريد الناس بها، يُستغفل! لا، لكن إذا سئل يعرف هذه المسألة تصورا، فإذا كانت المسألة مثلا في الفقه يعرف صورتها الفقهية، هذا معلوم عند أهل العلم، بل قالوا: الحكم على الشيء فرع عن تصوره.
والواقع قسمان:
•	واقع له أثر في الأحكام الشرعية.
•	وواقع لا أثر له في الأحكام الشرعية.
فليس كل ما يقع بين الناس، وما يجعله الله جل وعلا في أرضه، ليس كل ذلك مؤثرا في الأحكام الشرعية، أو تبنى عليه الأحكام الشرعية.
القسم الأول: الواقع الذي تبنى عليه الأحكام الشرعية وفهم المسألة وصورتها وما تتنزل عليه.
الثاني: ما يتصل بالمسألة مما ليس له أثر في الحكم الشرعي، هذا واقع لا أثر له. 
مثلا القاضي يأتيه خصمان يتخاصمان في مسألة، يقول الأول كلاما في ربع ساعة طويل، ويأتي الثاني يقول كلاما في ربع ساعة أيضا طويل، القاضي كل هذا الذي ذكره الخصمان واقع وقع، لكن القاضي لا يقيد منه في سجلِّه -يعني سيبني عليه الحكم- إلا ثلاث كلمات أو أربع؛ لأنها هي المؤثرة في الحكم الشرعي. 
كذلك المستفتي تأتي تستفتي أحد العلماء، وتقصّ عليه قصة طويلة، ويجيبك بمسألتين، ثلاث، تقول: لا، شيخ كان كذا وكذا. يقول: ولو كان هذا ما له أثر. وهو واقع صحيح عندك أنه واقع، ربما يكون مؤثرا لكنه عند العالم ليس مؤثرا في الحكم الشرعي. 
فإذن ليس كل ما وقع في الناس، أو ما يقع في الدنيا مؤثرا في الأحكام الشرعية، وعليه فإنما يجب على العلماء أن يعرفوا الواقع الذي تنبني عليه الأحكام الشرعية.
الآن هذه الكلمة (فقه الواقع) يُعنى بها معرفة أحوال الناس والمسلمين والأعداء، وما يعدّون له، وما يخططون ونحو ذلك من علوم كثيرة، وهذا لاشك أنه كعلم –مع اعتراض على التسمية- كعلم مطلوب، أن يعرف في الأمة طائفة هذه الأمور، وهذا من أجناس فروض الكفايات كالعلوم المختلفة: علم السياسة، وعلم الفيزياء، والكيمياء، والجبر، والهندسة، ونحو ذلك، هذا من جنس العلوم تلك، فمعرفتها لا بد أن تكون في الأمة، لكن تلك معرفة وليس بفقه، معرفة لأن الفقه هو فهم الأمور، الفقه هو الفهم ﴿مَا نَفْقَهُ كَثِيرًا مِمَّا تَقُولُ﴾[هود:91]، يعني ما نفهم كثيرا مما تقول، ولا يدعي من يتابع أحوال العالم من طلبة العلم المعتنين بذلك ونحو ذلك، لا يدعون أنهم يفهمون ما سيجري من الأحداث، ولهذا التسمية بفقه واقعا أيضا ليست بصحيحة؛ لأن حقيقة ما يرومون هو معرفة ما يقال وما يكتب، وهذا أقل من الفقه بكثير.
هنا هذه الأشياء قلنا لابد أن يكون في الأمة من يعرف، فهي من جنس العلوم الكفائية، وقد نبّه على ذلك الشيخ ناصر الدين الألباني حين عرض لهذه المسألة.
إذا تقرر هذا فإنه باتفاق أهل العلم: العلوم الكفائية لا يخاطب بها عامة الناس؛ لأنها ليست مُصلحة لدينهم، بل إنها تشغلهم عما هو أولى لهم، أرأيت لو أن محاضرا أتى عندنا اليوم ففسحنا له الدرس، وقلنا حدث الإخوة في نظرية أينشتاين النسبية، كونه يوجد في الأمة من يعلم ذلك في تخصص الفيزياء لا بأس، لكن هل تحدَّثون بذلك، هذا لا شك أنه من الكفائيات التي لا تناسبكم، وإذا عرفتموها عرفتم علما.
هل يصدق هذا على واقع الناس وعلى مخططات الأعداء أم لا؟
ذكر مخططات الأعداء يفيد الشباب، وذكر أحوال المسلمين يفيد الشباب من جهة، ويضرهم من جهات أخر:
يفيدهم من جهة أنه يحيي في نفوسهم الارتباط بالإسلام، ويحيي في نفوسهم بغض الكفرة والمشركين، ويحيي في نفوسهم أخذ الحذر من الأعداء ونحو ذلك، وهذه مصلحة مطلوبة. 
ومن جهات أخر يقود الشباب إلى أن يُربوا على غير التربية السلفية التي نبْعها ومصدرها القرآن والسنة، وبالتجربة وجدنا أنّ من انشغل بتلك الأمور انشغل أشهرا بل ربما سنوات، وإذا سألته اليوم ماذا حصّلت؟ يقول لم أحصل شيء.
وأحد ممن أثق بهم ممن يعتنون بهذا الأمر يقول: تتبعت جميع المجلات، وتتبعت جميع الجرائد لأخرج بفهم لما سيجري في المستقبل من أنواع السياسات والمخططات المستقبلية، قال: فوجدت كل ما قرأت لا يعطي صورة عن المستقبل. 
وقد سئل بعض الوزراء البريطانيين عن السياسة: ما تعريفها؟ قال: أصح تعاريفِها أن السياسة هي الكذب. 
وهذا ينبني عليه فهمنا إلى أن الانشغال بهذه الأمور لن تحصّل من ورائها طائلا، بل إنه يصدك عمّا يجب أن تربي نفسك عليه وما تربي أحبابك عليه.
إذا نظرت وتأملت في هذا الكلام، وجدت أنه يمثل الواقع، الناس يعطون -الشباب والمسلمون بعامة- يعطون ما ينفعهم في هذا الأمر، لكنه مع أصوله الشرعية؛ يعني عِداء اليهود والنصارى لنا تقرأ فيه الآيات؛ آيات الولاء والبراء، وما فعله أولئك في أعظم أمر وهو أنهم أشركوا بالله جل وعلا وسبوا الله جل وعلا أعظم مسبّة، وهذا كاف في أن يجعل المؤمن الموحد مبغضا لهم كارها لهم. 
معرفة الأحوال وما يجري بين الناس لا يُنقص من جهله، لا ينقص من جهله؛ بمعنى الأحوال الدنيوية، ألم ترَ إلى قصة سليمان عليه السلام حيث كان بجواره دولة ومملكة سبأ، وملكتها بلقيس، وكان عندها من الدنيا ما عندها، وبجواره، ولها من القوة ما لها، ومع ذلك لم يعلم شيئا عنها، ولم يُطلَع من الله جل وعلا على شيء من أخبارها، إذْ أن ذلك ليس له أثر في تبليغ رسالات الله، وإنما بلغه الهدهد بأمر يتعلق بالعقيدة، فقال الهدهد ﴿أَحَطتُ بِمَا لَمْ تُحِطْ بِهِ وَجِئْتُكَ مِنْ سَبَإٍ بِنَبَإٍ يَقِينٍ﴾[النمل:22]، هذا النبأ الذي اعتنى به الهدهد قال ﴿وَجِئْتُكَ مِنْ سَبَإٍ بِنَبَإٍ يَقِينٍ(22)إِنِّي وَجَدتُّ امْرَأَةً تَمْلِكُهُمْ وَأُوتِيَتْ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَلَهَا عَرْشٌ عَظِيمٌ﴾[النمل:22-23] هذا كالمقدمة، ﴿وَجَدْتُهَا وَقَوْمَهَا يَسْجُدُونَ لِلشَّمْسِ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَزَيَّنَ لَهُمْ الشَّيْطَانُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فَصَدَّهُمْ عَنْ السَّبِيلِ فَهُمْ لَا يَهْتَدُونَ﴾[النمل:23]...
وصلى الله وبارك على نبينا محمد.
لفضيلة الشيخ: صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ حفظه الله تعالى
(مختارة من: شرح مسائل الجاهلية, إعداد/ الأخ سالم الجزائري)

----------


## أبوحبيبة المصرى

جزاك الله خيرًا ، وكان يحسن أن تنقل لنا كلام الشيخ صالح كاملا لتتم الفائدة 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## خالد المرسى

جزاك الله خيرا 
جيد ان الشيخ أقر بفقه الواقع فى الجملة الا ان كلامه مجمل يحتاج لتفصيل كثير 
وغالب ظنى انك ستجد فى احدى التقريرين الاسترايجيين فى موقع مجلة البيان   وانظر فى الفهرس ستجد كتابات عن فقه الواقع فاقراها 
وللشيخ خباب الحمد مقال عن فقه الواقع  فيما اظن السياسى  
وللأسف كبار من مشايخ السفية فى هذا العصر لايقرون من يفقه واقعه ويكتفون بالعلم الشرعى ولاشك ان هذا ضلال مبين بل وبدعة عظيمة وأمر يخالف بدائه العقول السوية كما سأنقل لكم تقرير ذلك من كتب اهل العلم فيما تيسر لى الان 

وسأفصل فيما اجمله معالى الشيخ صالح

----------


## خالد المرسى

> إذا تقرر هذا فإنه باتفاق أهل العلم: العلوم الكفائية لا يخاطب بها عامة الناس؛ لأنها ليست مُصلحة لدينهم، بل إنها تشغلهم عما هو أولى لهم، أرأيت لو أن محاضرا أتى عندنا اليوم ففسحنا له الدرس، وقلنا حدث الإخوة في نظرية أينشتاين النسبية، كونه يوجد في الأمة من يعلم ذلك في تخصص الفيزياء لا بأس، لكن هل تحدَّثون بذلك، هذا لا شك أنه من الكفائيات التي لا تناسبكم، وإذا عرفتموها عرفتم علما.


تفصيل وبيان هذا الكلام كالأتى 
علم اللغة والنحو مثلا فرض كفائى فى هذا العلم جزئيات لايلزم أن يُخاطب بها الناس لكن اذا أثار اهل الضلال شبهات فى تلك الجزئيا فيجب على اهل العلم بيان الصواب فيها للناس كشبهة تمصير اللغة         وكذلك كل فروض الكفاية بل والمباحات اذا أثار حولها اهل الضلال شُبهات لاتتفق فضلا عن ان تناقض الاسلام فيجب على اهل العلم  الصدع بالحق فيها ولا يستطيعون الصدع بالحق الا بالعلم الصحيح بالحق وبعلم واقع وضلال فكر اهل الانجراف الذى ساقهم الى القاء تلك الشبه

----------


## خالد المرسى

> انشغل بتلك الأمور انشغل أشهرا بل ربما سنوات، وإذا سألته اليوم ماذا حصّلت؟ يقول لم أحصل شيء.
> وأحد ممن أثق بهم ممن يعتنون بهذا الأمر يقول: تتبعت جميع المجلات، وتتبعت جميع الجرائد لأخرج بفهم لما سيجري في المستقبل من أنواع السياسات والمخططات المستقبلية، قال: فوجدت كل ما قرأت لا يعطي صورة عن المستقبل.


هو ابتداء اقول ان الله قد جعل لكل شئ قدرا  
والشيخ ياسر برهامى لما تلكلم عن الجملة المنسوبة للشيخ الالبانى وهى من السياسة ترك الانشغال بالسياسة  فالشيخ ياسر وجهها  باعطاء الفقه السياسى اكثر من وقته كما فى الاثر عن ابو بكر الصديق فى قوله تعالى _ {وَلَا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ نَسُوا اللَّهَ فَأَنسَاهُمْ أَنفُسَهُمْ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ }الحشر19  قول ان اناسا جعلوا اجالهم لغيرهم فنهاكم الله ان تكونوا مثلهم    أما أن تضع وقت مناسب لهذا الفقه فما فيه شئ 
أما كونه لايعطى صورة عن المستقبل فأقول ان لكل فن او علم طبيعته يعنى مثلا الاحكام الشرعية لاتُبنى على الظن لكن علم السياسة كما قال الشيخ ابراهيم العسعس أحسن أحواله هى غلبة الظن هذه طبيعته  وكما قلت نستطيع أن نأخذ منه مالايضر بوقتنا على حسب طبيعة هذا العلم

----------


## خالد المرسى

> وقد سئل بعض الوزراء البريطانيين عن السياسة: ما تعريفها؟ قال: أصح تعاريفِها أن السياسة هي الكذب.


وهذا مقطوع به هذه سياسة القوم لكنك رأيت ان علمائنا السابقين انشغلوا بعلوم تافهة ليردوا على اهلها كبن تيمية تبحر فى الفلسفة ليرد عليهم وتبحر فى دين الشيعة ليرد عليهم ولما عابه الامام السبكى بن تيمية فى أبيات شعرية معناها انك يابن تيمية تنشغل بالرد على الشيعة وتكتب كتاب ضخم فى مجلدات مع ان عقائدهم تافهة ولاتخيل ولايصدقها عاقل فكان الاولى بك الانشغال بالعلم النافع  واستباط الدرر من الكتاب والسنة  -- فرد العلماء على السبكى وخطأوة لأنه ان كانت عقائدهم تافهة لكنها تدخل  على من لايعلم  
ومن جهة اخرى فنحن نريد ان نبين للناس حقيقة القوم ليعلم الناس انهم مُستغفلون و وانه يُراد بهم الارادات ومن اوضح ما حدث احداث غزة الاخيرة وكيف ان تصريحات قيادات النظام كذبت بعضها بعضا وقد كتب فى ذلك الاستاذ جمال سلطان بعزو مصادر التصريحات وبيان كذبهم  وكما قال عمرررر لست بالخب ولاالخب يخدعنى      ومن لم يهتم بامر المسلمين فليس منهم

----------


## خالد المرسى

> وهذا ينبني عليه فهمنا إلى أن الانشغال بهذه الأمور لن تحصّل من ورائها طائلا، بل إنه يصدك عمّا يجب أن تربي نفسك عليه وما تربي أحبابك عليه.
> إذا نظرت وتأملت في هذا الكلام، وجدت أنه يمثل الواقع، الناس يعطون -الشباب والمسلمون بعامة- يعطون ما ينفعهم في هذا الأمر، لكنه مع أصوله الشرعية؛ يعني عِداء اليهود والنصارى لنا تقرأ فيه الآيات؛ آيات الولاء والبراء، وما فعله أولئك في أعظم أمر وهو أنهم أشركوا بالله جل وعلا وسبوا الله جل وعلا أعظم مسبّة، وهذا كاف في أن يجعل المؤمن الموحد مبغضا لهم كارها لهم.


طبعا لن يحصل من ورائها طائل لكن اذا أخذت وقت اكثر مما تستحق أما اذا اخذت وقتها لااكثر فتكون مطلوبة  
أما كون اعطائهم ماينفعهم من القرءان والسنة فهما الاصل طبعا وحولهما ندور الا أن فى بعض الاوقات لابد فيه من التفصيل ولاينفع الاجمال وكتب السلف شاهدة بأنه لما ظهرت البدع اضُطروا الى التفصيل والتفصيل الممل كما هو معروف - وانت اذا اجملت فى موضع يحتاج لتفصيل فان هذا الاجمال لايُسمن ولايغنى من جوع   
ثم ان العلم بالواقع يصقل فهم النصوص  انظر مثلا موقف جعفر بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه حين عقد للنجاشي موازنة بين موقفهم في الجاهلية وما   دعاهم إليه الإسلام فماذا قال ؟ قال:
" أيها الملك كنا قومًا أهل جاهلية؛ *نعبد* الأصنام ونأكل الميتة، ونأتى الفواحش، ونقطع الأرحام، ونسىء الجوار، ويأكل منا القوى الضعيف، فكنا على ذلك حتى بعث الله إلينا رسولًا منا، نعرف نسبه وصدقه وأمانته وعفافه، فدعانا إلى الله لنوحده ونعبده، ونخلع ما كنا *نعبد* نحن وآباؤنا من دونه من الحجارة والأوثان، وأمرنا بصدق الحديث، وأداء الأمانة، وصلة الرحم، وحسن الجوار، والكف عن المحارم والدماء، ونهانا عن الفواحش، وقول الزور، وأكل مال اليتيم،وقذف المحصنات،وأمرنا أن *نعبد* الله وحده،لا نشرك به شيئًا،وأمرنا بالصلاة والزكاة والصيام ـ فعدد عليه أمور الإسلام ـ فصدقناه، وآمنا به، واتبعناه على ما جاءنا به من دين الله ، فعبدنا الله وحده، فلم نشرك به شيئًا، وحرمنا ما حرم علينا، وأحللنا ما أحل لنا، فعدا علينا قومنا، فعذبونا وفتنونا عن ديننا؛ ليردونا إلى عبادة الأوثان من عبادة الله تعالى، وأن نستحل ما كنا نستحل من الخبائث ......."   انظر كيف ذكر الاشياء وضدها فذكر الاول الواقع الجاهلى ثم ذكر ضده من الشرع  ولذلك يقول العثيمين فى قوله تعالى   {مِن قَبْلُ هُدًى لِّلنَّاسِ وَأَنزَلَ الْفُرْقَانَ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ بِآيَاتِ اللّهِ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ وَاللّهُ عَزِيزٌ ذُو انتِقَامٍ }آل عمران4     ان الفرقان هنا هو الفروق التى تشتملها الكتب الثلاثة فكلما كان الانسان أعلم بالفروق كان أعلم وأقرب الى الهدى  انتهى وقال بن القيم ان الفرق أصل الهدى   وانا اسألك كيف كان النبى  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يسفه احلام القوم ؟ الا اذا كان عالما اصلا بأحلامهم وتفاصيلها  كما سياتى ان شاء الله

----------


## خالد المرسى

وانظر مثلا لأحد مشايخ السلفية فى هذا العصر المشهود لهم حتى من الاعداء بانتشار دعوتهم وتمددها  
وهو الشيخ ياسر برهامى سأذكر لكم فقط كلامه من ثلاثه او اربعة دروس بالمعنى واجمالا اذ ليس عندى وقت للتفصيل  
لما تكلم الشيخ فى تفسير ايات من سورة النساء من تفسير بن كثير تطرق الشيخ الى الدستور فى تونس وانه لايبيح للرجل الطلاق الا باذن من القاضى فقال اذا طلقها فيجب على المراة ان تمتنع منه فقيل للشيخ وكيف تتزوج مرة اخرى وهى رسميا فى ذمته فستكون زانية فر د الشيخ وقال وايه يعنى أن تكون زانية فهم فى تونس لايجرمون زنى المراة  
وكذلك وهو يشرح كتاب القضاء من شرح السنة ذكر ان وضع الانتخابات التى سنته امريكا يناقض الاسلام لنه يقوم على طلب المرشح الترشيح ولايجوز لأحد طلب الامارة 
وكذلك فىشرحه لكتاب اللواط ذكر ان حفلات زواج الشذوذ الان اذا سميت زواج فهذا كفر مخرج من الملة لنه استحلال للحرام وهى ليس كفعل الحرام 
وانظر تعليق الشيخ على حطاب اوباما وكذلك انظر تعليق الشيخ المقدم على خطاب اوباما بل ان الشيخ المقدم ذكر قول شباب امريكا نقلا من منتدياتهم وان منهم من يقول ان اوباما هو الله ومن من يقول عنه رسول الله  
فلابد يا اخى ان تكون الدعوة ايجابية كما قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن عبد الخالق فى قوله تعالى  {فَاصْدَعْ بِمَا تُؤْمَرُ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ }الحجر94 ان الدعوة لابد وأن تحدث صدع دوشة لكى يلتفت لها الناس  
كل هذا الكلام فى السابق فى الاحوال كلها فكيف يا أخى بعصر الانترنت  ويستطيع كل فقير اليوم ادخال وصلة نت وأن لاممنوع الان فالرقابة أصبحت معدومة على الانترنت وكل شئ يُعرف فان لم يقوم الاسلاميون والعلماء بتبيين موقف الاسلام ورؤيته من الاحداث فسيتركون فراغل وسيملؤه المحللون المنحرفون  من اعداء الاسلام او ممن لايتخذون من الاسلام منهج حياة  ويزنون الامور والاحداث بميزان وضعى وضعه الناس  
وكل التحليلات الان لكل الاحداث موجودة على الانترنت والفضائيات خاصة الانترنت

----------


## خالد المرسى

> معرفة الأحوال وما يجري بين الناس لا يُنقص من جهله، لا ينقص من جهله؛ بمعنى الأحوال الدنيوية، ألم ترَ إلى قصة سليمان عليه السلام حيث كان بجواره دولة ومملكة سبأ، وملكتها بلقيس، وكان عندها من الدنيا ما عندها، وبجواره، ولها من القوة ما لها، ومع ذلك لم يعلم شيئا عنها، ولم يُطلَع من الله جل وعلا على شيء من أخبارها، إذْ أن ذلك ليس له أثر في تبليغ رسالات الله، وإنما بلغه الهدهد بأمر يتعلق بالعقيدة، فقال الهدهد ﴿أَحَطتُ بِمَا لَمْ تُحِطْ بِهِ وَجِئْتُكَ مِنْ سَبَإٍ بِنَبَإٍ يَقِينٍ﴾[النمل:22]، هذا النبأ الذي اعتنى به الهدهد قال ﴿وَجِئْتُكَ مِنْ سَبَإٍ بِنَبَإٍ يَقِينٍ(22)إِنِّي وَجَدتُّ امْرَأَةً تَمْلِكُهُمْ وَأُوتِيَتْ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَلَهَا عَرْشٌ عَظِيمٌ﴾[النمل:22-23] هذا كالمقدمة، ﴿وَجَدْتُهَا وَقَوْمَهَا يَسْجُدُونَ لِلشَّمْسِ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَزَيَّنَ لَهُمْ الشَّيْطَانُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فَصَدَّهُمْ عَنْ السَّبِيلِ فَهُمْ لَا يَهْتَدُونَ﴾[النمل:23]...


تم تفصيل هذا الكلام سابقا الان انه لى تفصيل أخر
وهو ان النبى  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  كان يعلم اغلب احوال العالم  وكيف أنه أمر الصحابة بأن يذهبوا الى الحبشة لأن فيها ملك لايُظلم عنده أحد فقد ذكر العلماء من هذا الحدث دُرر وارجعوا للكلام فيه من كتاب السيرة لعلى الصلابى 
فقد تكلموا عن سبب اعراض النبى :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  عن البلاد  ثم تكلموا عن سبب اختياره :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  الحبشة وانه ما اختار الحبشة الا لعلمه بحاله ولعلمه بحال غيرها من البلاد مما جعله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: يقرر بأنها الافضل من غيرها من ا لبلاد

----------


## خالد المرسى

ووالله يا اخوة ان هذا التفصيل الذى ذكرته لكم معلوم ببدائه العقول
قال لى احد الاخوة حديثى العهد بتقوى شاكيا من حال عالم فى بلدته أن الحدث يكون فى مصر سخن  وعلى ساق وقدم والشيخ هنا لايتكلم عنه ويتكلم فى العلم الشرعى وكأن ما بيحدث شئ وانا لا أحب ذلك 
انظروا وهو مازال جاهلا  لايعلم شئ عن الخلاف الداائر بين السلفيين فى موضوع معرفى الواقع

----------


## خالد المرسى

واليكم كلام لبعض علمائنا عن نتيجة الجهل بفقه الواقع
الشيخ المقدم قال فى مطبوعات المدرسة السلفية عام 1397هجرية 1977م بضرورة تخصص طائفة لدراسة ما يكسبهم الخبرة الكافية فى سبعة اشياء عدها ومنها واقع التيارات الفكرية المناوئة الخ 
وقد بين العلامة الربانى ابو الحسن الندوى مساوئ تلك الجماعة التى تدعو الى العزلة عن المجتمع مقضاياه ففى كتابه ترشيد الصحوة الاسلامية قال فى مواضع وأنقل لكم قوله فى موضع واحد فقط لصعوبة رجوعى للكتاب الان 

لا بد من التوسع في الدراسة الدينية، وتغذية الشباب المثـقـف بالغذاء الفكري الـصالح القـوي الدسم
:


والمعيارالثاني أن تتصف هذه الصحوة بشيء من التوسع والتعمق في الدراسة الدينية، وفي فهم الكتاب والسنة.


ويُعنى بالشباب المثقـف (الذين يزداد عددهم في هذه الصحوات) عناية خاصة، فيغذوا بالغذاء الفكري الصالح القوي الدسم الذي ينور عقولهم، ويعيد فيهم الثقة بصلاحية الإسلام للقيادة وحل مشاكل الحياة، ويجب أن يُحَثوا على الارتباط القوي العميق الإيماني والعملي بالقرآن الكريم ودراسة السيرة النبوية وتاريخ الإسلام الأول وتاريخ الإصلاح والتجديد وقادتهما، الذي يشعل مواهبهم، وينير لهم السبل لتوجيه طاقاتهم توجيهاً قيادياً سليماً، والاعتماد على نجاحه وإثماره إذا كان عن صدق وإخلاص وإنابة إلى الله.


ويُعنى كذلك بسلوكهم الفردي والاجتماعي والعائلي وأخلاقهم الفردية والجماعية، فإن ذلك من صفات الدعاة إلى الله والعاملين في مجال الدعوة والإصلاح الاجتماعي، وقد وقع في ذلك انحطاط ملحوظ في المجتمع الإسلامي بصفة عامة، وكان للعاملين في مجال الدعوة نصيب قليل أو كثير منه، كان له رد فعل وانعكاسات سلبية في المحيط ودليل للناقدين والمعارضين.



* يقـترن بالصحـوةِ الوعيُ المدني وفهم القضايا المعاصـرة والحركات والتيارات العاملة النـشيطة:


ويرافق الصحوة ويقترن بها الوعيُ المدني وفهم القضايا المعاصرة والحركات والتيارات العاملة النشيطة، وموقفها من الإسلام، وأثرها في الحياة، وخطرها على مستقبل هذا الدين والجيل الإسلامي، والاطلاع على أهداف القيادات التي تريد أن تسيطر على هذه البلاد والبيئات، وتتسلم زمام توجيه المجتمع وفق عقائدها وقيمها ومثلها، وسبك الحياة سبكاً جديداً، فإن التغاضي عن هذه القوات والطاقات، والحركات والقيادات، وانطواء الجماعات الإسلامية على نفسها، معتمدة على تمسكها بالدين والدعوة إليه، والاشتغال بأداء الفرائض والواجبات الدينية، وحياة الطهر والعفاف والعبادات والطاعات، يحول بعد مدة من الزمن بينها وبين حرية العمل بالدين، وتطبيق أحكام الشريعة، ويضيق الخناق حولها، حتى ينطبق عليهم قول الله -تعالى-:((حتى إذا ضاقت عليهم الأرض بما رحبت وضاقت عليهم أنفسهم))*[]*.


ويعيشون في المستقبل تحت رحمة هؤلاء المارقين من الدين أو المحاربين له، والتقنين غير الإسلامي، والتدخل في الشريعة الإسلامية، وقانون الأحوال الشخصية الخاص بالمسلمين، وتحت مبدأ المجتمع الغربي المسيحي الذي يقول:"إن الدين قضية شخصية وقضية بين الفرد والخالق، لا شأن له بالحياة والتشريع والسياسة".


* نتائج التغاضي عن الحقائـق وواقع الحياة، والانطواء على النفس والذوق الخـاص:


ومعذرة إلى لفيف من الإخوان الذين يرون أن لا داعي إلى الوعي، ولا داعي إلى التطبيـق بين الصحوة الإسلامية وبين واقع الحياة وقضاياها الشاغلة للعقول والمؤثرة في تشكيل المجتمع ونظام التربية ومنهج التفكير، وقد نشأ في بعض البلاد الإسلامية رجال متحمسون قد أهملوا هذا الجانب، وقالوا لا داعي إلى العناية بالقضايا المحيطة بنا، الشاغلة للعقول والنفوس، وإلى النظر إلى المجتمع، هل يتجه إلى الفساد، ويتجه إلى الانحراف والتحرر والتفسخ، أو يتجه إلى الصلاح والرشاد؟، ما دمنا نحن نصلي ونصوم، فالحمد لله على ما أنعم به علينا من نعمة الإسلام والعمل بأحكامه ؛ فليس هذا بالفهم الصحيح للإسلام، فلا بد من تنمية الوعي الصحيح وتربيته، والفهم للحقائق والقضايا، والتمييز بين الصديق والعدو، وعدم الانخداع بالشعارات والمظاهر، حتى لا تتكرر مآسي وقوع هذه الشعوب فريسة للهتافات الجاهلية والنعرات القومية، أو العصبيات اللغوية والسلالية والإقليمية، ولعبة القيادات الداهية والمؤامرات الأجنبية، فتذهب ضحية سذاجتها وضعفها في الوعي الديني والعقل الإيماني، وتذهب جهود تكوين الجو الإسلامي ومحاولات تطبيق الشريعة والنظام الإسلامي سدى، أو تتعرض لخطر تطبيق النظام العلماني والتحرر و"التقدمية" الغربية، المقبولة في العصر الحاضر والمطلوبة من الجماهير التي لم تتلق تربية إسلامية، ونشأت في ظلال نظام التربية الغربي، الذي طبقه الحكم الأجنبي الطويل (الذي يسمى "الاستعمار") وتحت تأثير وسائل الإبلاغ المسلية الماجنة*[]*.

----------


## المشايخي مصطفى جميل

اني لأقف موقف الحامد للمولى تبارك وتعالى على ان رزق هذه الامة المرحومة هذه العقول النيرة التي تثري فكرها المبارك بكل هذا العطاء الثرّ ،فيا الف شكر وشكر لهذا المنتدى بادارته الموفقه واعضائه المميزين .اسأله جلّ وعلا ان يوفق الجميع .

----------


## أبوعبدالملك النصري

> وللأسف كبار من مشايخ السفية فى هذا العصر لايقرون من يفقه واقعه ويكتفون بالعلم الشرعى ولاشك ان هذا ضلال مبين بل وبدعة عظيمة وأمر يخالف بدائه العقول السوية


جزاك الله خيرا أخانا السني عبدالله السني على نقل كلام نفيس للشيخ صالح حفظه الله .
لم تكن بداية موفقة  أخ خالد المرسي أن تبدأ بهذا الكلام الخطير في غمز علمائنا السلفيين حقاً وصدقاً.
هل صار فقه الواقع بالمعنى الحادث التي ينادي به بعض المنتسبين للسلفية وينادي به كثير من الحركيين الذين لم ينشأوا الا على كتب سيد قطب غفر الله له وأضرابه من دعاة التكفير ! هو التوحيد الذي دعته إليه الرسل عليهم السلام  وتاركه هو الذي (وقع في الضلال المبين وخالف بدائه العقول السوية).
 هذه البداية جعلتني أتردد في مناقشة باقي كلامك لأن المكتوب مبين من عنوانه كما تقولون في مصر.
غفر الله لك ولمشايخك إن كانوا يوافقونك على تقريراتك.

----------

